
“Global Financial Crisis” Taught by US Secretary of Treasury Timothy Geithner - nafizh
https://www.coursera.org/learn/global-financial-crisis
======
MrTonyD
Geithner advocated saving the big banks, and undermined any effort to help
average people who couldn't pay their mortgages. That's why the "mortage
relief" program was designed to not work. He represents the 1% who believe
that wall-street is our real economy - and everyone else should just keep
paying to support them in their endless quest for more money. I'd rather take
a course from any of the economists who accurately described and predicted the
problems - but they weren't the ones appointed to positions of power by either
the Democrats or Republicans.

